# Mr. Aqua 6g Bookshelf CRS tank - Split seam!



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

I saw these kits at a LFS a month or two ago, but didn't get one because of the price. I was working on setting up a Petco bookshelf tank I already had yesterday, but decided to just go for it and get the glass one instead. I'll share my "unboxing" in the next post for those curious about the new kits.

_Equipment_
6 gallon Mr. Aqua Bookshelf/Office tank
[strike]One or[/strike] two planted AC20s (basically just some lucky bamboo and what I'm pretty sure is pothos, might add more later)
Included Hidoli brand led light fixture

_Hardscape_
Fluval Shrimp Stratum
Manzanita
Yamaya stones

_Flora_
Peacock moss
Hydrocotyle sp.
Ludwigia sp.
Blyxa japonica
C. wendtii green
Anubias nana

_Fauna_
CBS and/or CRS
Boraras Maculatus
Ramshorn snails

_March 21, 2013_









_April 14, 2013_









_May 14, 2013_


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

While I feel these kits are way overpriced ($160 for this size), I know lots of people own the Petco one and have asked about similar glass tanks so I thought I'd go for it so I could share it on here. I guess at some point they're supposed to release just the tanks for sale, but for now they're only available with the filter and light included. The included packaging calls it an "Office Aquarium," but their website calls it "Mini Bookshelf." 




































































































The light actually looks pretty bright. It says it's 9.4 watts and has 4 blue leds, the rest are white. Not sure what color temperature they are. I didn't see that listed anywhere. I included the last picture with the wood in the tank so you could see the light hitting off something other than the reflective glass and my desk. The fixture itself feels... lightweight. Definitely does not feel super durable, but it looks nice. As long as it grows plants I'll be happy since these long, low tanks are difficult to properly light.

The HOB seems fine. Very typical looking media and build quality. Even includes a little prefilter sponge and extension piece for deeper tanks. The only reason I probably won't use it is that I already have two ac20's.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

I think I saw this at my lfs for $145. It's nice but you could've bought another 12 g long. lol Can't wait to see it set up!


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Kai808 said:


> I think I saw this at my lfs for $145. It's nice but you could've bought another 12 g long. lol Can't wait to see it set up!


We already have two 12g longs and I don't think my desk would support the weight. That's why I was going to set up the petco one, but even the 6 gallons makes me nervous. Trust me, I'm always tempted though. They had a couple of them in stock today.


----------



## sourgrl (Jun 13, 2012)

I loved our petco bookshelf tank but our betta didn't. This kit looks awesome. Can't
wait to see it evolve.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

awesome... did it also come with the folding table


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a feeling this is going to look sick! CBS and CRS will look awesome in there!


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> awesome... did it also come with the folding table


Haha. That would be courtesy of my friendly neighborhood Costco.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Cool looking tank!


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Awesome tank! May have to grab one too.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

They have different volume models for that tank. I am still debating to get it or not because of the price. I just love long dimension tanks!


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

sayurasem said:


> They have different volume models for that tank. I am still debating to get it or not because of the price. I just love long dimension tanks!


Yeah, I actually would have preferred the 4 gallon one I think, but they didn't have it. Just two of these. If you don't have any immediate plants for it I would say hold off. The tank by itself should be a lot cheaper if their other prices are any indication.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

acitydweller said:


> awesome... did it also come with the folding table


Haha! I was thinking the same thing. 

Is the tank going to stay on that table?


----------



## LilGreenMan (Mar 11, 2013)

I like the clear HOB filter, I think it looks very nice on a rimless tank. Your driftwood looks amazing too!


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

RWaters said:


> Haha! I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Is the tank going to stay on that table?


No, it's not staying on the table. That's my "fish table." I pull it out when I'm working on a tank so I don't have to use the kitchen counter. Very handy. 

It's actually going on my (messy) desk next to my wabi kusa:






















LilGreenMan said:


> I like the clear HOB filter, I think it looks very nice on a rimless tank. Your driftwood looks amazing too!


Thanks! I'm pretty sure I'm going to use that piece, but I might move it around. It's blocking a lot of light as it is.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Sweet setup! I also like the green walls.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Spent the afternoon working on the tank. Here was just the hardscape:










Several hours later:




























I had to use a clamp and some fishing line tied to suction cups to hold the wood down. Worked good though. The three little rocks have fissidens tied to them. Hopefully when it grows they'll be some cute little bushes.



GMYukonon24s said:


> Sweet setup! I also like the green walls.


Thank you!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool looking tank. I really like that led light, makes the Finnex fixtures look chunky! LOL

I almost bought this tank but opted for the ADA 60F for that price point. Can't wait to see your tank fill in, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Going along nicely!


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks nice


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

This is very cool, so the dimensions would be equivalent to half a 12g long?


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone 



Green_Flash said:


> This is very cool, so the dimensions would be equivalent to half a 12g long?


Not quite. The 12g long is 36" long and this one is 24" so it's 2/3 the length and quite a bit narrower (from front to back).


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

So bad news on this tank guys. The light is already giving me trouble. The leds themselves seem okay so far, but the wiring is junk. The switch barely works anymore and you have to toggle the switch on and off to get the light to flicker and finally come on. I called the lfs that I bought it at and asked if it was returnable since I think tanks normally are not. He told me to me to bring it down and they'd "work something out." I'm hoping at least store credit. 

It sucks because I like this tank and I know I could just get a different light for it, but the price was ridiculous for just a tank. I could get a 45-f or a couple little cubes instead and use my own equipment for less.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

So I was afraid that I would tear the tank down, take it back, and the they'd try the light only to have it work just fine. Like when you take your car to a mechanic. So I played with the switch a few (read: a lot) times and it seems that the more times I switch it on and off the better the switch was responding. Question is did the switch just need broken in? Is the issue only when it's cold? Should I still try to take it back? Hmmm...


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Why tank the entire kit back? Can't they just resolve the light problem?

They should be able to work with their distributor. 

The tank is cool enough that I think you should keep it if they won't replace just the light fixture for you. It's something that someone here on the forum could easily repair for you if necessary. Would be worth the hassle in my opinion.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Since they don't carry these lights separately I didn't think they would exchange only the light. I wouldn't have made it down to the store until the weekend anyway, so I guess I'll wait and see how it does between now and then. It has been working better since I was flipping the switch back and forth earlier.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

Inside the AC20 your using bamboo and what other plant for filtration???? Is this just for aesthetics or does this work well for filtering? I want to do this if it filters


----------



## sourgrl (Jun 13, 2012)

If the store you purchased it from still has the same kits in stock or a kit in stock with that light they should be able to swap the light out for you. They could than return the defective kit back to their supplier and the supplier should replace it with one that works. Problem solved for you and they keep a customer.


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice tank... did you get the light issue rectified?


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Well the switch has been fine since I messed with it that day, so I decided to just not worry about it. I'm thinking it really was the plastic casing and not the actual wiring that was the issue. Sorry I kind of jumped the gun on that one.

Another good thing, the light is not only growing plants, but growing them well. The hydrocotyle is growing fast and staying nice and low. No reaching up towards the light.

I switched the plants up a little today. I wanted some height so I switched the m. minuta out for some needle leaf java fern. I also took out the fissidens rocks. They were too small and going to be swallowed up by the hydrocotyle. The second hob is now on as well. I'll get a picture soon, probably tomorrow.



Soup12 said:


> Inside the AC20 your using bamboo and what other plant for filtration???? Is this just for aesthetics or does this work well for filtering? I want to do this if it filters


Sorry I'm not great with plant names, but I think they're pothos. Pothos and philodendron are similar, but I'm pretty sure those are pothos. And yes, they do help with filtration, no different than any other plant. Here's a whole thread of planted hobs: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=170324


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Got a picture today. I added it to the first post, but I'll put it here as well:










I've been keeping the water level down a little so the hobs break of the surface film, but it's a little lower than normal in the pic. I hadn't topped it off yet.

You can see how nice and low the hydrocotyle is growing where it's spreading forward. The taller stuff in the back is what I originally planted. I need to get in there and poke it down into the substrate the next time I do a water change. Starting to think about ordering my shrimp as well, probably next time speedie posts his sale thread. I have my two neon green rasboras in there right now and I can't decide if I should get a few more of those or go with the original plan of pygmy cories.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Mr. Aqua 6g Bookshelf shrimp tank - unboxing in post #2*

A side note: I had 0 luck with dwarf corys in a 12g long - most of them perished .

The survivors were moved to a 36g and are doing fine. I now also have a larger school in a 10g.
My only half-sensible guess is that they might need more depth. Just something to watch out for.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the head's up. Looks like I'll stick with these guys or some other micro rasboras. I'd just do shrimp only, but the critters that pop up creep me out too much.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

what kind of hydrocotyle is this? and is this a low light setup?


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Soup12 said:


> what kind of hydrocotyle is this? and is this a low light setup?


I'm pretty sure it's h. japan. It didn't come with the species name when I bought it at a lfs, but it looks very much like the h. japan I was sent by pweifan for my wabi kusa. I don't know the par value of the light because I don't have any way to test it. I'm treating it as a lower light setup (no co2 and minimal ferts), but we'll see in the longterm if I end up getting algae. All I've had so far is some GDA on the glass which is pretty normal in new setups.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

I might have to use that h. japan. Lowlight and stays down for foreground plant


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

My assumption about the light was right. It really is bright. I've started getting bba along with the continued gda despite dosing excel every other day. I even had some pearling riccia (I don't intentionally have riccia in the tank, but there are a couple little pieces caught in the moss. I didn't notice them until they started pearling). I remembered seeing a thread by hoppy about using window screen to reduce light intensity so I thought I'd try it out. I already had some fiberglass screen so I cut a long skinny strip and used a little bead of hot glue on either end to attach it to the light. It's hard to see in the picture, but here it is:









It definitely made a difference, just hopefully not too much. My hydrocotyle will probably need a little more manipulation now to keep it growing low. My shrimp are coming in next week so hopefully between now and then I can get the bba taken care of with excel overdosing and then do a big WC a day or two before they get here.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

I want one of these so much. Really beautiful tank, and I am loving your planting scheme so far!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

awesome kit!! where do i get one


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Did some maintenance on the tank this weekend in preparation for my shrimp getting here. The excel wasn't getting rid of the bba, so I pulled out the java fern since it was the only thing affected and replaced it with some crypt lutea. Scraped down the glass again. I was hoping the screen on the light would cut down on the GDA, but I can already see it coming back.

The biggest change was the water. I bought a nifty little TDS pen and discovered that our water is garbage. Over 400ppm out of the tap! I was originally going to do a 50/50 mix but since our water has a ton of silicates, which leads to never ending diatoms, I decided to go with 100% RO. I used gh booster to get the water up to 160ppm with a gh of 6 and a kh of 0.

The hydrocotyle is growing nicely despite the 3 day blackout and reduced light.

I think all that's left to do is stick some prefilters on the aquaclears and I'll be ready for my brand spanking new CRS. Can't wait for Tuesday!


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

My shrimp are here! I ordered 10 ss grade crs and they are beeeautiful. After an hour or so of drip acclimation I added them to the tank and they were immediately flying around and munching on bio film. They're all still accounted for today, no deaths! :thumbsup:



















I also ordered pumpkins and red supremes for other tanks and they're doing great as well. Two of the pumpkins are berried already this morning! I think switching all my nanos from tap to remineralized RO was definitely a good decision. Everybody seems happy so far.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice shrimp and photography! Where did you order?


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

assasin6547 said:


> Nice shrimp and photography! Where did you order?


Thanks! I got them from Nick aka speedie.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

It's been an eventful couple days for this tank. I was watching my shrimp tonight and noticed fry swimming around! I had my microdevario kubotai in this tank up until this weekend when I did the 100% water change to switch to RO. Lucky for the babies or they would be food right now. The things are absolutely minute. For size reference the snail in the lower right is about the size of a pea.



I didn't have any fry food so I just crushed up some NLS small fish formula pellets to a fine powder. I couldn't tell if they were actually eating but they were swimming around in the cloud of food. Hard to count, but if I had to guess I'd say there are about 20 or so. I really hope they make it.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice the shrimps are solid!


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Shrimp are doing well. I was really nervous since this was my first time with CRS, but everyone seems healthy. I've only been able to count 8, but I haven't seen any bodies either. I'm hoping I just haven't been able to see them all at once. They're still so little that's it's easy to overlook them.

Plants are also doing well. Hydrocotyle is growing very quickly. The crypts haven't melted which is a miracle. The one is the back came out of the substrate some so I need to push it back in when I do a water change. I have a few more I might add as well.

Now for the not so good news. And there's quite a bit of it.

I have GDA that just won't go away. I was hoping the reduced lighting would do it, but nope. I also closed the curtain on the window behind it. I had been leaving it open so the plants in the hob could get some light in the morning when the sun comes in that window. The black tint on the back of the tank also blocks UVs, so I thought that would have taken care of the sun but maybe not. I've been dosing some, so I don't think it's low nutrients. Next step will be further reducing the lighting period. 

I scraped the glass some this weekend so I could actually see my shrimp and I just noticed today that I got a scratch in my glass 

I lost most of my fry. They're just so tiny I didn't know what the heck to feed them. I tried powdered fish food, soaking the powdered food in water to make a paste/liquid, and baby brine. There are probably about 5 or so left in there, at least from what I can see. There may be more. Hopefully these ones are getting big enough that they'll make it.

Snails everywhere! I keep pulling them out and feeding them to my puffer, but I can't keep up. The original couple I put in laid a million eggs when the wood had fungus on it. Apparently it's like strawberries and champagne for snails.

Finally a couple pictures:


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

I can't wait for these to be sold as tank only. Yours is gorgeous, and such a great size!


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks you! And yes, it really is a nice size. So much more manageable than the 12 gallons longs. I wish I had another one of these and one less 12 long. It would be a great little high tech tank.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Added a couple plants (some ludwigia, blyxa, another anubias, and a crypt), cleaned the glass, and did a minor trim/replant on the hydrocotyle yesterday. Had to swap out the two ACs for a canister for the summer. The tank is in front of a window which was perfect before, but it's getting too hot so I need to keep the "thermal" curtains closed. Also added some boraras maculatus. I had actually bought them for my 12, but since I sold it these guys needed a home. I'm not sure how they'll do once I have shrimplets though. They're pretty voracious little buggers. Much different than the microdevario kubotai I had with my blue velvets. GDA seems to finally be getting under control. I'm not sure if it's the lack of morning sun or just from the tank maturing.

FTS...


...a couple crs...


...and a lone bv hitchhiker.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow your tank looks great. I was wondering what happened to your fry?


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

fishboy199413 said:


> Wow your tank looks great. I was wondering what happened to your fry?


They didn't make it. Most of them died off early on, but I had a couple I thought had grown big enough to survive but they just disappeared one day. I'd been feeding powdered pellets and baby brine, but I think they were just too small. Maybe if the tank had been running for longer and there had been more "stuff" for them to pick at they would have made it.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

For everyone following this thread, Marine Depot is now selling this tank alone for $66.39.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

the fry probably got sucked up into the filter, you might try a sponge pre filter


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

VJM said:


> For everyone following this thread, Marine Depot is now selling this tank alone for $66.39.


I saw that! They have the two smaller available as well. I'd love to see some other journals with this tank 



Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> the fry probably got sucked up into the filter, you might try a sponge pre filter


I didn't have this filter on when I had the fry, I had Aquaclears with fine sponge prefilters (the fluval ones). Once my shrimp are berried I'll have to add a prefilter to this one or buy some finer mesh.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The more I look at this tank, the more I want one.

Must. Resist.

It's the perfect size for shrimp!


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Do it! Do it! You're shutting down one of your 20s, right? Perfect excuse.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

I missed having my planted hobs on here, so I decided to raise the light and put the hobs back on. I figured that since I had to add screen to cut the light intensity that this would be killing two birds with one stone. Right now there are just a couple clippings of pothos and pilea, but I think I'm going to add back in most, if not all, of the giant pile of pothos I had in there before. It looks nice, but it makes the hobs hard to clean. Hopefully the light works out for both the hob plants and the the tank itself. It's been like this for about a week and so far so good. Some good news and some bad news on the algae front. I think since I refused to scrape the GDA that it went through it's lifecycle (is that what it's called?) and is finally going away. Weird clean holes started popping up here and there and then the snails finally started eating it, which they never did before. It's almost gone now, especially on the front glass. However I noticed that in addition to the hair/thread algae that I knew I had in my moss there is a little bit of... staghorn? It's only one or two spots on the wood as far as I can tell.

I took the fish out too. As much as I like having fish in my tanks I got some new shrimp from somewhatshocked today and I didn't want them picking on the smaller ones. I'm undecided on what I'll do from here. Knowing me I'll throw them all back in at the first sign of a nematode. The new shrimp all arrived safely. No DOAs and so far everyone is doing well in the tank.

Time for a couple pictures. The new light and filter setup:


And a couple of the shrimps:




ETA: Just to clarify, I didn't lose my other CRS. I just couldn't pass up a deal and wanted to add to the ones I already had. I have probably around 25 or so in there now. Good thing I ordered these when I did too. Over the weekend we had a $500 vet bill and had to buy a new computer. There's no way I would have gotten them after that!


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

My shrimp are doing well and growing fast, although no berried ones yet. I think it might be too warm for them in them my house. I think I'm going to set up a shrimp chiller for them (http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/246-Keeping-CRS-in-warmer-temperatures), but I don't know if I'll do it on the current tank since I already have to hobs on there, or wait until I upgrade them to their 60-f. That probably won't be for another 4-6 weeks though.

The algae I had, including the thread algae that was all through the moss, went away after raising the light up. GDA cleared up as well. I stopped scraping it and waited it out. It really worked.

An unfortunate side effect of raising the light is that my hydrocotyle is now growing really tall and messy. At first I considered pulling it out and adding blyxa around the perimeter with an open area in the center, but since this tank's days are numbered I figure I'll just leave it. 

Current FTS:


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Well, this afternoon the tank blew a seam. I was on my way out to meet my husband for my birthday dinner since my birthday is tomorrow and I noticed the water level was way down. I was hoping it was one of the filters, but nope. The bottom seam split somewhere along the back. Water was all over my desk, paperwork, the floor, etc. What a mess. I had my old petco bookshelf tank sitting with some shrimp sand and water in it, so I sucked out the water and transferred as much of the water from this tank as I could. Moved in the wood, plants, filters, and finally the shrimp. Hopefully I don't lose any. So far so good, but we'll see in the next day or two.

I'm pretty pissed since I haven't had this tank very long at all and I could potentially lose my shrimp. I don't know if I'm going to try to resilicone it myself or just sell it for cheap to someone who can do it.

Here's my temporary setup:



I added some floating plants to help with any ammonia spike that might happen. I also have 5 gallons of water waiting for the gh booster to dissolve so I can fill it up and do small water changes over the next few days.

Blah.


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Ugh that's terrible. Such a beautiful tank and lovely shrimp.

On the plus side least you noticed and didn't come home to a completely empty tank and dried up shrimp.

I hope they all make it through this mini nightmare.


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

blew a seam? Wow i would have thought these things are better made than that. how long have you had it? maybe you can ask if they can replace it. Or re-silicone it, but i wouldn't know the first thing about how to do it =<


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

aluka said:


> blew a seam? Wow i would have thought these things are better made than that. how long have you had it? maybe you can ask if they can replace it. Or re-silicone it, but i wouldn't know the first thing about how to do it =<


I bought it on 3/20 and set it up on 3/21 so it lasted exactly 3 months. I'm not sure if they have any kind of warranty, but I know I don't have a receipt or anything with a proof of purchase date anymore. I'm considering re-siliconing it, but since I don't know what I'm doing I'm afraid the same thing will happen. We'll see.




I<3<*))))>< said:


> Ugh that's terrible. Such a beautiful tank and lovely shrimp.
> 
> On the plus side least you noticed and didn't come home to a completely empty tank and dried up shrimp.
> 
> I hope they all make it through this mini nightmare.


Thanks, I hope they make it too. Yeah, definitely good timing. I can't imagine 6 gallons on my desk and floor.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Dang. What a nightmare. Thank goodness for backup tanks.

My vote is for reaching out to the retailer and telling them about it. Also reaching out directly to the distributor (PM me and I can connect you). AND re-sealing the tank. There are tons of tutorials online and here on the forum that should make it a breeze for you. Since it's the back panel, you could do a horrible, messy job and still come out on top because the back of the tank won't be visible.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh boo! That is super disappointing.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, sorry for your trouble. That sucks:/ Like Jake said, try contacting your retailer and distributor. How did you buy the tank? If you used your card/bank, it should be on file, right? I think that's proof enough for date of purchase.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Dang. What a nightmare. Thank goodness for backup tanks.
> 
> My vote is for reaching out to the retailer and telling them about it. Also reaching out directly to the distributor (PM me and I can connect you). AND re-sealing the tank. There are tons of tutorials online and here on the forum that should make it a breeze for you. Since it's the back panel, you could do a horrible, messy job and still come out on top because the back of the tank won't be visible.


Yeah, definitely a pain, but luckily no shrimp deaths. After checking out a couple tutorials I went ahead and bought the GE silicone I and a pack of blades today. Already had painter's tape. I figure I might as well give it a try. 



mjbn said:


> Wow, sorry for your trouble. That sucks:/ Like Jake said, try contacting your retailer and distributor. How did you buy the tank? If you used your card/bank, it should be on file, right? I think that's proof enough for date of purchase.


I bought the tank with my Amex at a LFS. I could definitely find the charge, but it would only show that I made a purchase at the store, so I'm not sure how that would work. I know the store won't do anything, they make you sign a waiver on tanks and were resistant to do anything about the light switch giving me trouble when I first got it. I'll look into contacting the distributor. If I can't figure out who to contact I'll send Jake a pm like he said.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

I wanted to thank you guys for suggesting to contact the distributor. I sent them an email today and they offered to send a replacement tank! They were very nice about it and since I mentioned I had other Mr. Aqua tanks they asked for pictures which they requested to post on their Facebook.

I'm still going to try to reseal mine, so I could potentially end up with two. I already have the inner seal all removed and just picked up some rubbing alcohol to clean the glass. Should be able to get it taped up tonight and siliconed tomorrow.

As far as my shrimps, there's only been one dead one that I've seen. I know their could be more though since they can make quick work of a body. I'll count them when I eventually get them moved into their new permanent tank (the 60-f) and that will give me an idea of the total loss.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Cleaned up the glass and got the it all taped up and ready to go. Just have to wait for my husband to find the caulk gun in the messy garage. Hopefully he can find it tonight otherwise I'll be making another trip to Home Depot tomorrow.

One of the seams ready to go (with a peek-a-boo Rocky in the background):










And the tape:










I thought the taping would be more difficult, but other than it being kind of cramped in there it wasn't too bad.


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Awesome, free tank! Course I'm sure you would have rather this one never popped a seam on ya. Just trying to find the "light" in this situation.

I hope resealing the broken one goes well, best of luck!


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Excellent customer service goes a long ways — glad to hear it's working out for you!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad you're getting a replacement and glad to see you resealing!

Any idea what you'll do with this leftover tank?


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Good customer service is definitely a big plus. It's pretty hard to come by nowadays, but I've had two great experiences in the last week so I'm a happy camper at the moment.

Jake, I technically have two "extra" tanks since the shrimp will be in the 60-f soon. One is going to be a pico reef with sexy shrimp and a clown goby. I had already planned on that one, but I'm not sure about the other one. I'm thinking maybe a little high tech setup on the kitchen counter that you can see from both sides.


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

i love the carpet of hydrocotyle im waiting for mine to take over my tank. but it grows so fast im sure it wont be long haha


----------



## ckraft (Feb 19, 2013)

"Cleaned up the glass and got the it all taped up and ready to go. Just have to wait for my husband to find the caulk gun in the messy garage. Hopefully he can find it tonight otherwise I'll be making another trip to Home Depot tomorrow."

This rang my alarm. Most of the caulk gun type silicon I see are not safe for aquarium use, most aquarium silicone I find in tubes like toothpaste. Just a note, make sure you have the right kind.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

inthepacific said:


> i love the carpet of hydrocotyle im waiting for mine to take over my tank. but it grows so fast im sure it wont be long haha


It's definitely nice and a fast grower, but mine started growing vertically at the end. Not sure if it was because I raised the light, or if it was once it filled in and was shading itself.



ckraft said:


> "Cleaned up the glass and got the it all taped up and ready to go. Just have to wait for my husband to find the caulk gun in the messy garage. Hopefully he can find it tonight otherwise I'll be making another trip to Home Depot tomorrow."
> 
> This rang my alarm. Most of the caulk gun type silicon I see are not safe for aquarium use, most aquarium silicone I find in tubes like toothpaste. Just a note, make sure you have the right kind.


It's the plain GE Silicone I, same stuff that comes in the "toothpaste" style tube. Now that you mention it though I think I might have one of those tubes lying around somewhere. I'll have to look for it tomorrow before I go to HD since it should be enough to do such a small tank.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Time for an update. This tank has spawned four new ones! In one way or another anyway.

1) The actual tank that leaked and I resealed will be my first attempt at an actual iwagumi. I'm getting some ohko stone from Han and I'll probably just get some HC locally when the time comes to set it up. No pics yet.

2) The 60-f. I had been planning on setting this one up and moving the CRS into it, but the leak kind of moved up the time table for it. I still have more moss coming for it, and some anubias petite and mini bolbitis to add, but it's mostly done at this point. It's been running for about a week and half and the shrimp have been in it for a few days. It has the substrate from the leaky tank and bio from two tanks so it's cycled and everything. Just needs to fill in. A lot. The scape was strongly influenced by youjettisome's old 60f layouts, although mine isn't nearly as nice.










3) I got one of the little cadlight's 3 gallon low iron tanks awhile ago and it had been sitting empty. I also had the wood leftover from the 6 gallon. I was actually going to trade it locally for some stones, but since I traded Han for some, I decided to keep the wood. I cut it down to fit and thus my new desktop tank has been born:










4) The replacement tank that was sent to me is going to be my pico reef. Got the rock structure set up last night and going to get sand for it today. Will start cycling it tomorrow. I already have my clown goby and 5 sexy shrimp in our QT tank and they're doing well. Got some zoa and paly frags over the weekend which are currently in one of my husband's tanks.










I'm going to start an all-in-one thread soon so I can just keep track of everything in one place. Probably won't post any more updates on this thread.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad to see the update!

Have you started a reef journal on any of the other forums?


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

No, I haven't. I don't belong to any of the reef forums, at least not yet. My husband belongs to the local San Diego one, but it's mostly used for the classifieds. I'll probably post updates on it here once I get my consolidated thread going as I've seen other reef tanks on here from time to time.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Nano-Reef.com is pretty solid for pico tank journals. Reef Central, as well. (3reef is another)

Sometimes you run into rude/inappropriate people but they're great places to learn and get quick answers.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

I am finally pulling the trigger on one of these. It will be an upgrade for my office betta for now, and an opae ula tank in it's next reincarnation. 

Any particular light you would recommend for this? Looking for medium light, no cO2.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm not sure what to recommend for lighting with a long, shallow tank like this. It's the same type of issue that everyone in the 12 gallon club was running into where everything needs raised up. If you're already planning on hanging it, then just about anything could work. Fugeray, double bright, a single t5, etc, etc. Comes down to personal preference. I will say the light that comes with the kit has really grown on me. I like crisp, white light that the daylight and blue led combo gives you.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Current's LED+ fixture could work really well on this tank because it can be easily dimmed.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 17, 2013)

jeese some of that driftwoods real beautiful where di you get it from?


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

i cant watch your saltwater tank journal! I'm so scared of getting addicted to SW especially if you have clown fish and/or watchman guppy + pistol shrimp. *drools*


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

jona31 said:


> jeese some of that driftwoods real beautiful where di you get it from?


Both the piece in the 6 gallon and the piece in the 60f I found at lfs. Two different ones actually.



Vermino said:


> i cant watch your saltwater tank journal! I'm so scared of getting addicted to SW especially if you have clown fish and/or watchman guppy + pistol shrimp. *drools*


I won't have either in my tank because of the size, but my husband has both. Kind of. He has two clowns and a candy cane pistol shrimp in his 20G. He had a yasha hase goby, but it jumped through the mesh top he has on the tank. He hasn't replaced it yet, but he might get a yellow watchman since they're too chubby to fit through the mesh. Mine's only going to have a yellow clown goby and sexy shrimp. I might add a pom pom crab as well.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Ordered! With a Current + (thanks somewhatshocked!) for lighting. 

Really looking forward to your reef! Mine will be opae ula eventually, and I am dying to see how your salty setup progresses.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

rocksmom said:


> I bought it on 3/20 and set it up on 3/21 so it lasted exactly 3 months. I'm not sure if they have any kind of warranty, but I know I don't have a receipt or anything with a proof of purchase date anymore. I'm considering re-siliconing it, but since I don't know what I'm doing I'm afraid the same thing will happen. We'll see.


All Mr. Aqua tanks have a one year warranty. A leaking tank is not very common with our tanks but if it does... make sure you keep that receipt and get that thing exchanged. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

great tanks


----------



## bigd603 (May 10, 2011)

If any one lives near the Portland, OR area, the Wet Spot is selling just the tank for only $45, the complete kit is about $128.


----------

